#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  How to add and manage multilevel categories in WP?

## Ahamed

Hi guys,
I want to add categories in my wp site. can you give some best way to add multilevel categories in WP?

----------

